# Ολυμπιάδα, εισιτήρια, μαύρη αγορά και τα λοιπά



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εισιτήρια; Δεν πέτυχα ούτε στον πρώτο γύρο, ούτε στο δεύτερο, και στον τρίτο γύρο είχαν μείνει μόνο τα πολύ ακριβά για τα σπορ που δεν θέλει να δει κανείς.


Υποθέτω ότι θα εννοείς τα κανονικά εισιτήρια, στην κανονική τους τιμή, όχι τα εισιτήρια αυτού του σκανδάλου, έτσι;
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jun/17/london-2012-olympics-ticket-scandal

Πριν από λίγες βδομάδες, μου είπε ο γιος μου ότι δεν μπόρεσε να βρει εισιτήριο ούτε για ένα event του στίβου, και όχι μόνο για τα περιζήτητα. Μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο, και μπήκα να ψάξω στο Ίντερνετ για εισιτήρια. Και φυσικά βρήκα, σε εξωφρενικές τιμές: π.χ. το εισιτήριο ονομαστικής αξίας 30 λιρών πουλιόταν 180 λίρες στις ιστοσελίδες των μαυραγοριτών. Εκεί υπάρχουν για όλες τις εκδηλώσεις, ακόμα και για την τελετή έναρξης. Ρίξτε μια ματιά στις τιμές και φρίξτε.




Mod: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Μωρέ, καλά κουμάσια είναι κι εκεί. Δεν θα 'πρεπε να κάνουν διακοπές στα κρατητήρια ήδη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Μαυραγορίτες είναι στην Ελλάδα, όπου το χρήμα που εισπράττουν διακινείται στη μαύρη οικονομία. Εκεί έχουν προφανώς προαγοράσει στις επίσημες τιμές μεγάλα πακέτα εισιτηρίων και τα διαθέτουν με κέρδος που, *υποθέτω*, αφού όλα γίνονται δημόσια και ανοιχτά, φορολογείται κανονικά. Επομένως, αν ισχύουν αυτά, είναι κανονικοί έμποροι. Πού βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πού βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα;


Στη λειτουργία των γ~ νόμων της αγοράς...


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2012)

...
Δηλαδή αν οργανωθεί μια συναυλία, και μάλιστα επιδοτημένη από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό όπως οι Ολυμπιάδες, και πάω κι αγοράσω τα εισιτήρια των 30 ευρώ και βγω και τα πουλάω προς 100+, δεν θα είναι μαύρη αγορά επειδή υποτίθεται πως θα φορολογηθώ γι' αυτά; Να πάω ν' αγοράσω και τα αποθέματα νερού της Αθήνας τότε, να πείτε το νερό νεράκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Είναι τρία διαφορετικά πράγματα:

(α) Μια εμπορική συναυλία.
(β) Μια μερικώς επιδοτούμενη αθλητική εκδήλωση (αφού πουλάει εισιτήρια).
(γ) Ένα αναγκαίο και δημόσιο αγαθό.

Καθένα είναι διαφορετικό και διέπεται από διαφορετικούς κανόνες.

Πιστεύεις ότι μια εμπορική συναυλία θα διατιμήσει τα εισιτήρια πολύ χαμηλότερα από τις τιμές της αγοράς; Το γεγονός ότι το πρόβλημα προκύπτει συνήθως σε μερικώς επιδοτούμενες με δημόσιο χρήμα εκδηλώσεις, δεν δείχνει τα προβλήματα της δημόσιας διαχείρισης (ιδίως σε εκδηλώσεις όπου δεν υπάρχει ανάλογη πείρα);

Υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα έλεγαν ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για την περίπτωση (γ), αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να φτάσω μέχρι εκεί. Θέλω κάποιον με δημόσια νομιμοποίηση που να επιβλέπει τις ανώτατες τιμές για τέτοια αγαθά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2012)

...
Γι' αυτό ανέφερα κρατικά επιδοτούμενη συναυλία, όπως τα φεστιβάλ π.χ. Ν' αφήσω το νερό κατά μέρος - γιατί είναι μια άλλη, πολύ μεγάλη ιστορία - και να πω άλλο παράδειγμα τότε: αν αγοράσω μεγάλο ποσοστό εισιτηρίων των αστικών μέσων μεταφοράς που είναι μερικώς επιδοτούμενο αγοραίο αγαθό όπως οι Ολυμπιάδες σήμερα και τα πουλάω στο τριπλάσιο της ονομαστικής αξίας τους, δεν είμαι μαυραγορίτης; 
Είπαμε, νόμοι της αγοράς των πολιτών, όχι θέσφατα των ιερέων του Μολόχ. Επειδή όμως το νήμα δεν είναι πολιτικό και είναι κρίμα να πολιτικοποιήσουμε την Ολυμπιάδα όπως το Euro, όσο κι αν πολλά χρόνια τώρα την έχουν ξεφτιλίσει οι της αγοράς, δεν θα συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση. Άσε που, παρότι δεν πιστεύω σ' αυτόν, ο Μολόχ έχει τη δύναμη να απαιτεί τη θυσία του χρόνου μου. :-(


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

daeman said:


> και να πω άλλο παράδειγμα τότε: αν αγοράσω μεγάλο ποσοστό εισιτηρίων των αστικών μέσων μεταφοράς που είναι μερικώς επιδοτούμενο αγοραίο αγαθό όπως οι Ολυμπιάδες σήμερα και τα πουλάω στο τριπλάσιο της ονομαστικής αξίας τους, δεν είμαι μαυραγορίτης;



Κανείς δεν θα αγόραζε εισιτήριο ΟΑΣΑ στην τριπλάσια τιμή όταν μπορεί να το βρεί στο 1/3. Τα εισιτήρια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων είναι συγκεκριμένα και περιορισμένα, του ΟΑΣΑ όχι. Αυτό είναι που υπερκοστολογείται στην μαύρη αγορά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Μου είπε πρόσφατα κάποιος ότι είδε να διαφημίζεται σε αγγλική εφημερίδα το εξής πακέτο:
Εισιτήριο για την τελετή έναρξης (ονομαστική αξία του ακριβότερου, λίραι 800-1000, αλλά δεν ήταν αυτής της κατηγορίας, ήταν τα επόμενα)
Δύο διανυκτερεύσεις σε ξενοδοχείο 4-5* σε δίκλινο (όχι στην προεδρική σουίτα του Ριτς, οπότε ας πούμε λίραι 500 με όλα τα καπέλα που βάζουν για τους Ολυμπιακούς και εννοείται ότι το ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο δεν πληρώνει την επίσημη τιμή, ειδικά άμα έχει κλείσει πενήντα δωμάτια, οπότε και πάλι γενναιόδωρη είμαι)
Το πρώτο βράδυ, δείπνο για δύο ταμπλντότ πέντε πιάτων στο εστιατόριο του ξενοδοχείου με ένα ποτήρι σαμπάνια αλλά χωρίς άλλα ποτά (να βάλω εκατό το άτομο; Δε βαριέσαι, δικά μου λεφτά είναι; Ας πούμε 200 το κεφάλι). 
Αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι τα έχω φουσκώσει όσο δεν παίρνει, ειδικά το φαγητό, γιατί μιλάμε για ξενοδοχείο, όχι για αστέρια Μισελέν κλπ. Οπότε, για δύο 2χ1000+500+2χ200= 2900, με πολύ τέντωμα. 
Το πακέτο κατ' άτομο, λίραι πέντε χιλιάδαι (5.000). Ήτοι για δύο άτομα, 10.000. 

Αν σου έλεγε κάποιος σου πουλάω εισιτήριο για την τελετή έναρξης 4.000 θα καλούσες την αστυνομία. Επειδή όμως στο σερβίρει πακέτο με τα άλλα δεν τρέχει τίποτα και είναι νόμιμος κι ωραίος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Τα εισιτήρια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων είναι συγκεκριμένα και περιορισμένα...


Και η αρμόδια επιτροπή των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων έσπευσε να πουλήσει τα εισιτήρια και να τα ξεφορτωθεί, για να μην της μείνουν απούλητα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι σίγουρα θα μείνουν απούλητα στους μαυραγορίτες εμπόρους, και πολλά αγωνίσματα θα διεξάγονται προ πολλών κενών καθισμάτων -- που δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν ο στόχος των διοργανωτών, και πολύ λιγότερο των αθλητών.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Και η αρμόδια επιτροπή των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων έσπευσε να πουλήσει τα εισιτήρια και να τα ξεφορτωθεί, για να μην της μείνουν απούλητα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι σίγουρα θα μείνουν απούλητα στους μαυραγορίτες εμπόρους, και πολλά αγωνίσματα θα διεξάγονται προ πολλών κενών καθισμάτων -- που δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν ο στόχος των διοργανωτών, και πολύ λιγότερο των αθλητών.



Πρόβλημά τους, μετά τους αγώνες κανείς δεν θα νοιάζεται. Έτσι ή αλλιώς τα δικά μας ρεκόρ άδειων καθισμάτων το 2004 δε νομίζω να τα χτυπήσουν. Θυμάμαι π.χ. την Αγγελοπούλου να λέει σε συνεντεύξεις ότι υπάρχουν τόσα εκατομμύρια γνήσια εισιτήρια κόστους 10 και 15 € προσπαθώντας να διασκεδάσει τις εντυπώσεις ότι γενικώς οι τιμές ήταν τσιμπημένες, αλλά και πάλι δεν κατάφερε και πολλά. 

Αξιοσημείωτη τότε ήταν η ξαφνική υπερπροσφορά που υπήρξε για τις προνομιακές θέσεις στο ΟΑΚΑ την ημέρα του τελικού των 200 μέτρων αντρών. Όταν έγινε φανερό ότι δεν επρόκειτο να τρέξει ο Κεντέρης, ξαφνικά πολλοί κάτοχοι έχασαν το ενδιαφέρον τους, αλλά νομίζω δεν υπήρξε κενή θέση έτσι ή αλλιώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Σε κάθε Ολυμπιάδα, αλλά και σε μικρότερα αθλητικά γεγονότα, υπάρχουν αγώνες που ο μέσος άνθρωπος δεν πηγαίνει να τους δει ακόμη και να τον πληρώσεις. Τι αθλητικό ενδιαφέρον είχε, π.χ. το χτεσινό ματς της Εθνικής με την Ιορδανία, με τους +40 πόντους διαφορά;

Γι' αυτό πακετάρονται αγώνες (στο μπάσκετ, π.χ. το εισιτήριο στους προκριματικούς μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει δύο αγώνες μαζί, τον καλό και τον κατιμά). Γι' αυτό πακετάρονται εισιτήρια. Πάρε ένα Ισπανία-Ιταλία και σου δίνω και τρία εισιτήρια Ουγκάντα-Ισλανδία δώρο κ.π.λ. Γι' αυτό πηγαίνουν μαθητές, φαντάρους κ.λπ. σε τριτεύοντα παιχνίδια δωρεάν.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε κάθε Ολυμπιάδα, αλλά και σε μικρότερα αθλητικά γεγονότα, υπάρχουν αγώνες που ο μέσος άνθρωπος δεν πηγαίνει να τους δει ακόμη και να τον πληρώσεις.



Όσον αφορά τους Ολυμπιακούς (κι όχι Ολυμπιάδα) της Αθήνας ειδικά δεν μιλάμε για αδιάφορους αγώνες απλώς, αλλά για αδιάφορα αθλήματα. Ποιος ήξερε το μπέιζμπολ στην Ελλάδα π.χ.; 



> Τι αθλητικό ενδιαφέρον είχε, π.χ. το χτεσινό ματς της Εθνικής με την Ιορδανία, με τους +40 πόντους διαφορά;



Κανένα ιδιαίτερο, αλλά για την ελληνική κοινότητα της Βενεζουέλας, ο αγώνας ήταν σημαντικός. Παρομοίως και για φίλαθλους που αγαπούν το άθλημα και οι οποίοι θα ήθελαν να δουν την Εθνική Ελλάδας να παίζει μπάσκετ, είμαστε άλλωστε από τις κορυφαίες ομάδες παγκοσμίως. Φαντάσου π.χ. την Εθνική Βραζιλίας στο ποδόσφαιρο να παίζει στην Ελλάδα κόντρα στην ας πούμε Εθνική Λιχτενστάιν. Πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα πήγαινε κόσμος στο γήπεδο λόγω του αθλητικού αδιάφορου του αγώνος; Εδώ πάει η Μάντσεστερ και δίνει φιλικά με τοπικές ομάδες στην Ιαπωνία και την Κίνα και γίνεται πανικός. 



> Γι' αυτό πηγαίνουν μαθητές, φαντάρους κ.λπ. σε τριτεύοντα παιχνίδια δωρεάν.



LOL. Όπως με την πάλαι ποτέ ψωροκώσταινα Εθνική Ελλάδος ποδοσφαίρου προ 2004 όταν ακόμα και με φαντάρους και μαθητές και φοιτητές ΤΕΦΑΑ δεν γέμιζε το γήπεδο. Μετά έγιναν πριμαντόνες και είδαμε ξανά μαυραγορίτες σε παιχνίδια της Εθνικής.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Μετά έγιναν πριμαντόνες και είδαμε ξανά μαυραγορίτες σε παιχνίδια της Εθνικής.


Να μια έμμεση χρησιμότητα του μαυραγορίτη: μεζούρα δημοφιλίας. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Α, επίσης να πω ότι στο ΗΒ είναι συνηθισμένη υπόθεση η μεταπώληση εισιτηρίων θεαμάτων μέσω πρακτορείων, αρκεί τα πρακτορεία να έχουν σχετική άδεια. Συνήθως τα πρακτορεία χρεώνουν πάγιο σε κάθε εισιτήριο, 3-4 λίρες, που σημαίνει ότι τα φτηνά εισιτήρια μπορεί και να μην είναι τόσο φτηνά τελικά. Και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που οι διοργανωτές μια εκδήλωσης δεν θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με την πώληση (που δεν είναι και τόσο απλή υπόθεση με διάφορα είδη πληρωμών, ιντερνετοσάιτ κλπ), αναθέτουν σε κάποιο πρακτορείο την πώληση όλων των εισιτηρίων και δεν έχει επιλογή ο αγοραστής. 
Αυτό δε με πειράζει και τόσο. 
Με πειράζει που τα πρακτορεία έχουν προτεραιότητα στην αγορά εισιτηρίων και που πάνε κι αγοράζουν τα εισιτήρια χονδρικά πριν ακόμα ξεκινήσει η πώληση στο κοινό κι έτσι μόλις αρχίζει η πώληση έχουν ήδη φύγει τα μισά εισιτήρια. Τα οποία μετά πουλιούνται είτε σαν εισιτήρια, είτε σαν πακέτα του παραπάνω παραδείγματός μου. 
Όσο για την πολιτιστική ολυμπιάδα, στις 21-22 Ιουλίου θα έχουμε μεγάλο φεστιβάλ παγκόσμιας μουσικής στους δρόμους και τις πλατείες του Λονδίνου. Η είσοδος δωρεάν αλλά χρειάζεσαι εισιτήριο (προφανώς για να μην μαζευτούν ΤΑ πλήθη). Οπότε πήγα να βγάλω εισιτήριο για τη συναυλία ευρωπαϊκής μουσικής στην πλατεία Τραφάλγκαρ (μόνο για εκεί είχαν μείνει εισιτήρια γιατί ως γνωστόν η Ευρώπη είναι άγνωστη ήπειρος κι οι μουσικοί της γνωστοί ανθρωποφάγοι κι είναι επικίνδυνη η συναυλία), κι επειδή την πώληση έχει αναλάβει επισήμως πρακτορείο τα δωρεάν εισιτήρια κόστισαν τρεις λίρες το ένα. Και μου τα έστειλαν με ημέιλ. Δηλαδή οι τρεις λίρες που πλήρωσα για το καθένα τι ακριβώς καλύπτουν; Αν ήθελα να μου τα στείλουν στο σπίτι, θα με χρέωναν ταχυδρομικά άλλες τρεις λίρες. Για να στείλω στην Ελλάδα προχτές μεγάλο φάκελο έδωσα 1.90. 

Αλλά το ζήτημα δεν είναι μόνο τα εισιτήρια. Η όλη διοργάνωση των Ολυμπιακών ήταν μια κλασσική ιστορία σκανδάλων, στημένων προμηθειών και υπερβολικά αμειβόμενων συμβούλων (σας θυμίζει τίποτα; ) και τα έγραφαν οι εφημερίδες, μόνο που δεν έγιναν ποτέ πρωτοσέλιδα,όπως στην Ελλάδα, γιατί η προετοιμασία των Ολυμπιακών γενικότερα δεν έγινε ποτέ πρωτοσέλιδο. 
Όσο για τα πρόσωπα των αγώνων, έχουμε τον μεγάλο αρχηγό Σεμπάστιαν Κόου, τον πιο αποτυχημένο πολιτικό του συντηρητικού κόμματος που δεν έχω ιδέα τι δόντι έχει πια αυτός ο άνθρωπος και όλη του η καριέρα μετά τον αθλητισμό είναι το ένα βόλεμα μετά το άλλο χωρίς να φαίνεται ότι συμβάλλει κι ο ίδιος σε κάτι. Τουλάχιστον ξέρει πόσο άχρηστος είναι και κρατάει σχετικά χαμηλό προφίλ. Δεν μπορώ να πω το ίδιο για τον Μπέκαμ, όμως, ο οποίος προέκυψε κι αυτός κρατικοδίαιτος. Προσεκτική ανάγνωση των εφημερίδων και συνδυαστική μνήμη μας βγάζει ότι εκτός από τη θέση συμβούλου στην Ολυμπιάδα, αναλαμβάνουν αυτός κι η γυναίκα του (με το αζημίωτο) και διάφορες άλλες κρατικές δουλειές. _Ομολογουμένως, δεν τον είχα για τόσο ξύπνιο τον Μπέκαμ_


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να μια έμμεση χρησιμότητα του μαυραγορίτη: μεζούρα δημοφιλίας. :)



Σωστά. Ή κατά το γνωστό ρητό του θεάματος, «όταν ασχολούνται μαζί σου μην ανησυχείς, όταν πάψουν να ασχολούνται τότε να αρχίσεις να ανησυχείς.»


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Και βεβαίως συνεχίζοντας εγώ το βιολί μου, να πω ότι οι Άγγλοι ίσως έχουν βρει τη λύση για κάθε παρανομία: τη νομιμοποιείς. Διαβάζω π.χ στις εφημερίδες ότι για το τελευταίο τραπεζικό σκάνδαλο με Μπάρκλεϊς, HSBC, RBS κλπ ενδέχεται οι Αμερικανοί να ζητήσουν την έκδοση των υπεύθυνων των τραπεζών που εμπλεκονται, για να δικαστούν για το μέρος της απάτης που αφορά τις ΗΠΑ. _Οι Αμερικανοί._ Διότι στο ΗΒ λέει ο σχετικός φορέας έχει ήδη εξαντλήσει τη δικαιοδοσία του επιβάλλοντας πρόστιμο 60εκ. Κι αναρωτιέμαι, εγώ η απλή φορολογούμενη, από πότε η δημιουργία καρτέλ, η απάτη κλπ έγιναν νόμιμα στο ΗΒ κι αρκεί ένα πρόστιμο για να γλυτώσεις; Τέλος παντων, είμαι εκτός θέματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Κοίτα να δεις που θα τους βγουν τα ξαδέλφια από το Αμέρικα αντικαπιταλιστές... GlaxoSmithKline, είπατε; 

Πρόστιμο - ρεκόρ ύψους 3 δισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων καλείται να πληρώσει η βρετανική φαρμακοβιομηχανία GlaxoSmithKline (από εδώ)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2012)

Πέρα από τον παραπάνω συμβιβασμό, Στα πλαίσια του παραπάνω συμβιβασμού, θα πληρώσει και έξτρα 2 δις στο αστικό δικαστήριο. Αγγλιστί.

Δηλαδή, 1 δις το πρόστιμο στο ποινικό, και 2 δις στο αστικό ως αποζημίωση προς την ομοσπονδιακή και τις πολιτειακές κυβερνήσεις. Επιπλέον, αναγκάστηκε να υπογράψει 5ετή σύμβαση με την οποία θα μεταβάλει τον τρόπο που πληρώνονται τα στελέχη της - προφανώς για να μην παροτρύνονται έμμεσα να υιοθετούν αθέμιτες πρακτικές.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Ένας απο τους καθηγητές μου (Άγγλος), που είχε ζησει πολλά χρόνια Αμερική, μας έλεγε ότι στην αρχή του είχε φανεί υποκρισία ή έστω αφέλεια το ότι οι Αμερικανοί έμοιαζαν προσκολλημένοι σε θέματα φιλαλήθειας, εντιμότητας κλπ στον επιχειρηματικό κόσμο. Με τον καιρό διαπίστωσε ότι όχι, δεν ήταν απλώς μπλα μπλα και θεωρίες αυτά, και ότι πραγματικά κανένας δεν είναι υπεράνω του νόμου. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και το σκάνδαλο της Ζήμενς απο τις ΗΠΑ ξεκίνησε.


----------

